# Beta VOD



## cypher (Nov 25, 2007)

I have my HR20 networked and on Internet for Video On Demand Beta.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

Networked, internet working, DOD working, and media share working.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

All lights are green. All systems are nominal.

- Craig


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

I can't vote because I haven't been on a national release in almost a year. 
All CE here, but all systems "go" here.
As I review, one of my CEs is now national.


----------



## cypher (Nov 25, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> I can't vote because I haven't been on a national release in almost a year.
> All CE here, but all systems "go" here.
> As I review, one of my CEs is now national.


The current national release permits all those customers who have Internet properly configured to get the VOD Beta. You don't need CE to get VOD now.


----------



## Dr_J (Apr 15, 2007)

Internet working; not networked.


----------



## cypher (Nov 25, 2007)

Dr_J said:


> Internet working; not networked.


Dr_J eventually since you do have you receiver on the Internet, the guide will populate in a couple of days the Video On Demand channels beginning @ 1000. No need to call DirecTV to ask for it to be added.

Networking is not necessary for downloading VOD, just the Internet connection is.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Im running the latest CE all is go no problems just internet not network.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Dr_J said:


> Internet working; not networked.


This seems strange. While you may not use the media sharing, aren't you networked to get to the internet?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Thread moved to the DoD forum


----------



## Dr_J (Apr 15, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> This seems strange. While you may not use the media sharing, aren't you networked to get to the internet?


I guess that's right. None of my computers/printers (and HR20) are linked together via a home networking connection; however, they are all connected to my DSL (either wired or wirelessly).


----------

